
Twitter: is there any point? - josefresco
http://blogs.zdnet.com/igeneration/?p=620&tag=nl.e019
======
trickjarrett
Wow. Typoes in the post (their instead of there) and sensationalism.

Twitter moves through social circles not browser windows. It is viral in the
most true sense, it moves based on real connections and not what one sees
online (usually.)

I got on twitter because my real friends were on twitter, not because I saw a
clever video online.

------
bcater
It's remarkable that this was on the front page with the TechCrunch article
citing the Tweets concerning the Mumbai bombings.

Yes, there is a point.

